# High Mileage R32 GTR



## SkylineR32GTR89 (Mar 25, 2011)

Im Possibly going to view a R32 GTR this weekend. I dont know much about the car yet as it belongs to my dads, friends friend. (uncles, aunties, dogs, sisters, goldfish ). Anyway all i know is its Midnight Purple, 1 owner from new (him), completely standard, has been garaged for last 6 months as he rarely uses it at the moment. Supposidly in very good condition. Only bad thing about it is the mileage 115k. I dont know what the rb26 engines/turbo's are like at high mileage, will it need rebuilding?

What else should i bee looking out for in these apart from the obvious.


Thanks


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

depends on the price

but id tend to stay away from high mileage cars


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

sure it's not in Km's? .. also if it's in miles, you'd need to know when it was converted to miles .. so it may not be as high as it seems. Most GTR's have had parts changed, upgraded so it's really all about the condition you see - obviously check any history it has for cambelts, oil changes etc

One main bit of advice to give is really that if you've never driven a GTR even an old worn one would feel incredible .. so would recommend viewing a few to make a comparison.

Mines done 69000 miles, however most parts have done no more than 4000 - 6000 as so much has been upgraded so the mileage on the clock isn't really relevant.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

High milage isn't an issue if the cars mint and been well looked after!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

If you are looking to upgrade most parts and engine components then it's not that bad. But then again as Matty pointed out it depends on the price really.
115K is a hell of a lot of miles for any car, specially for Skylines because they do take a lot of battering through out their life cycle. So just do a thorough check and make sure that the engine is running faultlessly. Keep it running for a good half an hour or so and check all the fluids and temperature gauges etc after. If you do take it for a test drive bring it to boos harsh enough to see how the car reacts.


----------



## SkylineR32GTR89 (Mar 25, 2011)

matty32 said:


> depends on the price
> 
> but id tend to stay away from high mileage cars



He wants 2-3k for it. Ill go have a look anyway, im not in any rush to get a new car atm, im still waiting for an insurance payout from my ep3 that some idiot decided to plow into :chairshot

If i wait, i will have 7-8k to spend on a new car, just being impatient and waiting for the insurance company is frustrating!


I plan to upgarde engine parts eventually, it will be a weekend project car as i have a daily.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

SkylineR32GTR89 said:


> He wants 2-3k for it. Ill go have a look anyway, im not in any rush to get a new car atm, im still waiting for an insurance payout from my ep3 that some idiot decided to plow into :chairshot


In your first post in the other section you've stated it's a P plate but haven't mentioned it in this one. If it is a 33 it will be a nail for 2-3K as even with a blown engine they'll make more than that. Even if it is a 32, that is still cheap. Could it be a GTS or GTS-T rather than a GTR?


----------



## SkylineR32GTR89 (Mar 25, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> In your first post in the other section you've stated it's a P plate but haven't mentioned it in this one. If it is a 33 it will be a nail for 2-3K as even with a blown engine they'll make more than that. Even if it is a 32, that is still cheap. Could it be a GTS or GTS-T rather than a GTR?


Yeah i dont really know much about it apart from what my old man told me on the phone earlier. (at first i thought it was a R33 when he said P Reg, then he said the price and i thought it cant be and maybe it is a GTS-T. But apparently its an R32 GTR) lol oh well i will know when i get there, probably turn out to be a primera haha!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

As long as it isn't a Micra with a GTR badge you'll be OK.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

My Stagea has 100,000 miles and sounds like new. 

Personally, it wouldn't bother me. So many GTR have 'corrupt' mileage.


----------



## SkylineR32GTR89 (Mar 25, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> As long as it isn't a Micra with a GTR badge you'll be OK.


haha atleast insurance wouldnt rape me so much on a Micra, im looking at about £1700 on an R32 :runaway:


----------



## LozGT (Dec 8, 2005)

My GTSt had well over 100,000 on the clock and still purred. Take the car on its merits - look carefully. It could be a bargain. Try and judge it's general condition and ask yourself if it has been looked after.


----------



## jlgumby (May 23, 2010)

I bought a GTR with 155K (km) over a year ago and I've had one in the past that had a registered (61K), and this time I bought on condition alone. 

The last one was terrible, things failed, things were worn, things were loose. Yep, bad buy, my fault, but loved it.

And this one, perfect, strong, tight, just like new. If they've been looked after, I would buy a high milage car in a heartbeat. Note also that as others have said, don't think there are too many with genuine kms on the ODO. So take it with a grain.

Go by condition.


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

As others have said - its down to how its been looked after. I just rolled over 90,000 miles in my GTR last week and its in much better condition than most out there. The difference is I know my mileage is genuine - most people believe their clocked 30,000 mile GTRs are low mileage examples


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

BTW midnight purple was not an R32 colour. If it is an R32 then it will have been resprayed at some point.

2-3k sounds about right for a GTS r32


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

So, what was it and was it any good?


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

201,000 on a standard r33 gtr


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I know this is an old post to drag up but I was looking at the for sale ads in the back of the April issue of Japanese Performance and there is a Midnight Purple R33 GTS advertised (photo) but listed as an R32 for £3K. Anyone reckon it maybe the same car as the OP was on about? The one advertised is an N reg but the description is the same as the one in this thread. Just seems a bit strange, that's all.


----------

